# Porty needs to lose 5 lbs



## nyartist (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a female Portuguese Water dog who's a big girl: she's broad and tall but also a little too heavy - 62 pounds. Two people I've met in the past month shared their success stories about getting their dogs to lose weight and both recommended Blue Buffalo food. I want to transition her to it from the Evo Innova she's been getting and have researched a calorie goal to get her to lose weight. the goal is about 800 calories. She (Lucy) has been getting 1/2 cup Evo in the morning mixed with 3/4 cup of cooked chicken and the same in the evening. I've been doing that for months but no weight loss so I'm hoping that transitioning her to Blue Buffalo -actually Blue Wilderness, will do the trick.. I'm sure she has to be cut back on her treats but other than that what can one expect in terms of getting a dog to lose weight. She's 6 years old and I know that as she gets older that extra weight will become more and more of a burden.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've had good results with wellness core reduced fat, but blue buffalo wilderness recently came out with a grain free formula that has very similar protein/fat ratio as core, so it might be worth a shot. 

BLUE Buffalo Wilderness - Natural Evolutionary Healthy Weight Diet for Dogs


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Another vote for Core Reduced Fat. Just remember to feed the amount for what the dog SHOULD weigh, not what she weighs now. It rates very high on Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble. I got my MIL's cockapoo to lose half her body weight using this food in about 6-7 months. You can also give baby carrots and a couple of tbsp. of no-salt green beans to help fill them up.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't buy the reduced fat thing, but that's just me. (Fat is better for dogs than carbs.) None of my dogs have ever done good on a low protien or low fat food. I also never follow the feeding guidelines, they always way overestimate the amount of food my dogs should be getting. The current food my Mom's dogs are on recommends 2 1/3 - 3 cups a day. One gets 2 cups (active) the other gets 1 2/3rd cups (not very active). Both are just under 50 pounds. The food my dog currently gets recommends 1 3/8th cups. He gets 1 cup, and he's a very active 25 pound dog.

Anywho, I got one of my Mom's dogs to lose 20 pounds by switching her off Pedigree onto Taste of the Wild, cutting her food ration in half, and increasing her exercise. It took a few months but she's in much better health now.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Evo has 517 - 537 calories per cup making it one of the most calorie dense foods on the market. Blue Buffalo Wilderness foods contain approx. 415 calories per cup. The amount of nutrients and calories absorbed may vary by brand but there should be weight loss by changing brands especially if you also reduce the amount fed. Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon is high in Omega 3, not as high as EVO Herring and Salmon, which should result in a beautiful coat.

ETA: BB Wilderness is higher in fiber than EVO. Transition very gradually to avoid digestive upset.


----------

